# more living video gems



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*King's Singers by Night - Full concert HD*

*Een zeer afwisselend concert met een vleugje Britse humor op de late avond op de Hofvijver.

Uit hun omvangrijke repertoire, dat meerdere eeuwen beslaat, hebben The King's Singers toepasselijke muziek gekozen. De heren lijden het ene moment schipbreuk op de Hofvijver, dan weer zijn ze dronken matrozen die hun liefje bezingen. Maar ook Johannes Brahms komt voorbij, en Blackbird van The Beatles en in de afsluitende close harmony hoort u de perfecte samenklank en smetteloze timing van The King's Singers.*

Great male song from these gentlemen.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Rachmaninov - Symfonische Dansen op.45*

*Radio Filharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Edward Gardner

18 december 2011, 11:00 uur, Grote Zaal van het Concertgebouw*

Really nice and entertaining orchestral work. The potent and ergic potensial in the work is good submitted by orchestra and conductor. There are also some very nice dreamy and calm lyrical sections that make you want to lay back and just take in the beauty.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Moncayo: Huapango ∙ hr-Sinfonieorchester*

*hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Carlos Miguel Prieto, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 18. Januar 2013 ∙*

A litle quite funny orchestral piace


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Hindemith: Der Schwanendreher *

*Konzert nach alten Volksweisen für Bratsche und kleines Orchester ∙

I. »Zwischen Berg und tiefem Tal«. Langsam - Mäßig bewegt, mit Kraft ∙
II. »Nun laube, Lindlein, laube!«. Sehr ruhig - »Der Gutzgauch auf dem Zaune saß«. Fugato -- Wie am Anfang ∙
III. Variationen »Seid ihr nicht der Schwanendreher«. Mäßig schnell - Ruhig bewegt - Zeitmaß wie früher - Lebhafter ∙

hr-Sinfonieorchester (Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra) ∙
Antoine Tamestit, Viola ∙
Paavo Järvi, Dirigent ∙

Alte Oper Frankfurt, 14. Dezember 2012 ∙*

Fine mystic, but quite optimistic tone in this work. Both dark and light. I really enjoy it.

And it is great to hear so brilliant sound on living videos


----------

